

Bandicoot, a new set-based programming language - saurabh
http://bandilab.org/

======
jawns
Can someone summarize what this is good for?

~~~
r00fus
I'm not sure of the prime uses, but the example case is pretty interesting...
list management in 10 lines of code. Doing similar in PHP/Ruby would take a
lot more LOC.

I'm not clear on how bandicoot handles durable persistence (ie, integration
with SQL/NoSQL datastores), or if it is intended to replace them.

All in all, very interesting.

------
stralep
I am/was quite a fan of SETL, so I'm going to keep an eye on this language...

But why are relational types limited only to be composed of primitive types?

~~~
srean
I came to know of SETL much later in the (short) line of languages that I
learned. What struck me immediately about SETL was that despite its age(quite
ancient really) it has such an awesome modern feel to it. You can literally
feel echoes of Python in everything.If I remember correctly Guido was
influenced quite heavily by SETL when he was developing Python.

SETL I think originally lacked lambda but GnuSETL and SETL2 has it. This just
an off the cuff recollection so I could be wrong.

While I am at it, could anyone archive/mirror Jacob Schwarz's Programming in
SETL please.
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.settheory.com/Chapters/Chapter_2.html)

------
dp7531
what, no Crash Bandicoot jokes yet? I'm actually surprised they didn't mention
that on the About page in some fashion, given how much overlap there is
between the hacker and gaming communities.

